# Iframe per Klick laden



## Smoove (24. August 2003)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe Links aufgelistet und möchte beim Klick darauf, dass sich nur der I-Frame öffnet aber die Seite so normal bleibt.

Bei mir wechselt gleich komplett die Seite, wie kann ich den Link so modifizieren, dass nur der Iframe geladen wird

Bitte mit Beispiel wenn es geht  
Auf jeden Fall schonmal phattes Merci an euch, bye


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (24. August 2003)

<a href="..." target="*der name vom iframe*">


----------



## Smoove (24. August 2003)

Ooo Shit, hey mann das klappt ja hehe  
Nochmal Big  Dicka, 1A  

C-Ya


----------

